# LIGHT BRAHMA COLLEACTION 2018



## akdemir9 (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi,

I share your 2018 coleaction with you

(I'm not sure I opened the place in the right place )

GOOD TIME


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Beautiful! I love Brahmas!


----------



## akdemir9 (Jan 5, 2018)

Thank you very much.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Love the rooster!!!He is a beauty!!!I have 3 LB girls but no boy.Mine don't have the feathered feet like yours.Yours are prettier that way.


----------



## akdemir9 (Jan 5, 2018)

chickenqueen said:


> Love the rooster!!!He is a beauty!!!I have 3 LB girls but no boy.Mine don't have the feathered feet like yours.Yours are prettier that way.


I'm glad you like it.

Find a rooster in you girls do not stay alone


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey Akdemir, I finally got all the ingredients together to make Adana Kebab! Maybe this week.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have a 2 y o Cochin/Easter Egger mix rooster and his son that is 4 mos old.They haven't met yet.


----------



## akdemir9 (Jan 5, 2018)

seminolewind said:


> Hey Akdemir, I finally got all the ingredients together to make Adana Kebab! Maybe this week.


Are you serious? The smell of the smell came up here


----------



## akdemir9 (Jan 5, 2018)

chickenqueen said:


> I have a 2 y o Cochin/Easter Egger mix rooster and his son that is 4 mos old.They haven't met yet.


You say the time has come


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

akdemir9 said:


> Are you serious? The smell of the smell came up here


I also have ingredients here to make some cigara borek, and dolma. One day I will try Lahmajun. Seems people in the US don't understand that these meals are made with lamb and not beef most times. I plan to use half and half.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

We have a store,Jungle Jims that has everything (except Prague powder).They specialize in ethnic foods,with huge sections for all.They even sell ostrich eggs,goat/sheep heads,whatever you want.It's a pretty neat place and takes a long time to go through it.It's also a learning experience.I learned goat head soup was a real dish not just the name of a Rolling Stones album......


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Borek is just like those spinach/feta flaky things that Greeks have. Only they are rolled into a cigar shape and fried. You can buy the think sheets of dough in the freezer section somewhere in the supermarket. I want to make mine blander with feta and mixed with ricotta. And add an egg, and mince up onions and peppers to fill in to the cheese. 

I'm anxious to try to make Dolma. Like a rice mix with mince onion, a handful of raisins or currants and a handful of pine nuts. Fill the mixture into a bell-type pepper and cook. Best I've had and taste great cold. I also have some good recipes for salads.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

What's a think sheet of dough?Are you talking about puff pastries?I just discovered them and love 'em but they're kinda expensive.I have a recipe to make my own and one rainy day,I'm gonna try it.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Y'all are making me hungry!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's called filo dough here. The stuff they use in Baklava and spinach and feta pies. It's paper thin. Most times you take a sheet , cut it like a triangle and roll things up like a cigarette, and wet your finger to seal the end down. Then fry till brown. Best eaten room temp or cold.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Ok,I saw that when I got the puff pastries.They use it in Baklava?Dale's been wanting me to make that.Maybe I'll check out recipes again,I got intimidated the last time but if I could buy the dough layers,it wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea. It comes in these paper thin sheets. I once found it in the bakery freezer. This time I found it in the frozen food isle with frozen dough and pieshells (?).

I had to sneat into the kitchen last night and take a bite of the last piece of Adana kebab. I did "Mmmmmm" all the way back to bed. Good G_d that's good stuff.


----------



## akdemir9 (Jan 5, 2018)

What happened here. Your bags are incredible.You are aware of the taste.


----------

